# mozarabic chants is spiritual, charming, holy to my ears what about you guys



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

First and foremost , ii think mozarabic chants is just as interresting as sarum chants, gregorian and ambrosian chants, the charm of ancient lore, the limpidity of singning pure in harmony full of soul,, amen to vocal sacred music, cliché but quite rellaxing apeasing,, for stress anxiety, anguish , depression disorder, i know first hand.


:tiphat:


----------



## Artran (Sep 16, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> First and foremost , ii think mozarabic chants is just as interresting as sarum chants, gregorian and ambrosian chants, the charm of ancient lore, the limpidity of singning pure in harmony full of soul,, amen to vocal sacred music, cliché but quite rellaxing apeasing,, for stress anxiety, anguish , depression disorder, i know first hand.


Hi, what recordings do you recommend? I know mozarabic chant only from a performance of Ensemble Organum on Harmonia Mundi. But it's very interesting, indeed.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I have some Sarum and Mozarabic that I enjoy


----------

